# Can you keep ONR?



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Have just got back into detailing and since the wife now has a black car I have got some ONR, and it really is great stuff! Washed two dark coloured cars in full sun with not a smear in sight!

Now I have half a bucket full left can I just leave it and use it again or does it lose it's effectiveness? I have ordered a gritguard for use with it to stop the dirt getting back on the cloth......


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

I filter my left overs then put in spray bottle to use as prewash.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If you have been putting your mitt sponge etc in after you wipe down the vehicle then the water is holding dirt.

Yes it does break down, think a week or two for it to breakdown and is reason you dont keep a pre wash solution made up for long.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

PaulinLincs said:


> I filter my left overs then put in spray bottle to use as prewash.


With ONR being so cheap, what's the point? Your pre-spray needs to be
mixed at anything up to 32:1 mix for it to be effective. Former wash water
will be nowhere strong enough!

With ONR the water stays clean _looking_, with most of the dirt falling to the
bottom of the bucket. However, I'd not bother saving the wash solution. Also,
don't be tempted to make up less solution next time, thinking that you'll save
something; you won't. You'll just increase the risk of marring from a solution
containing a higher proportion of sharps.

Regards,
Steve


----------

